# Whats This?



## RedBellyCasanova (Jul 21, 2012)

so i am looking at my ps this morning and my one guy has like raised areas on his body with kindy gray when u look from an angle,is this a infection or parasite,i dont want to lose this guy i only have 5 and he is the alpha i think he is the biggest one of my pack.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

If possible, can you post a bigger picture ?
And your parameters ?

Is it only the gillplate, or also on the body itself ?


----------

